# Cage?



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all, right now Coco Pebbles is living in a cat carrier and I know he will eventually need something bigger. I live in an apartment with three children so there will be times he will need to be put away. Especially on weekends when we are out a lot. At what age is a good time to move Coco Pebbles into something bigger and what exactly do you house a pigeon in?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi FL and Coco Pebbles.

Squeaks' home is a small animal cage measuring 29" L x 21" w x 23" H. Of course, he spends most of his time OUT. 

Dom and Gimie's home sits on top of Squeaks and is slightly smaller. They, too, get chances to be out in the bedroom to exercise. My apartment is only 660 sq. ft. 

Both are in my bedroom and Squeaks' home sits atop a table that is 17" off the floor. 

Hope this helps. 

I'm sure others will be along with their input!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

feather love
check out the link for a variety of choice.

http://www.birdcages4less.com/


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

little bird said:


> feather love
> check out the link for a variety of choice.
> 
> http://www.birdcages4less.com/


Thanks, I shop on that site for cages for my other birds. What cage would you recommend for a pigeon?


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Hi FL and Coco Pebbles.
> 
> Squeaks' home is a small animal cage measuring 29" L x 21" w x 23" H. Of course, he spends most of his time OUT.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shi, would you by any chance have pics of how you have the cage set up? Also what age would you recommend I can move Coco Pebbles into a cage?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

feathered_love said:


> Thanks, I shop on that site for cages for my other birds. What cage would you recommend for a pigeon?


The size of the cage would depend on how much out-time he gets. The more confined he is, the more cage space he needs to exercise. If he gets a lot of out-time then all he needs is ''bedroom'' big enough for his food, water & grit dishes and a comfortable perch. Of course a lot depends on how much space you can share with his ''home''. Another consideration is height of the cage off the floor. Since CoCoP will be flighted,...you can have his house on a high shelf, you might need a step stool to service the cage, but it might give you more floor space.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> What cage would you recommend for a pigeon?


The biggest cage you can handle, just in case another pij shows up.

I've built 4 cages so far and now I need a bigger one.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't know when I could get a picture taken, FL...Cindy is my picture "guru" and she posts them for me too.

Actually, I don't see why Coco Pebbles couldn't go into a cage now. Squeaks started out in his at 30 days old, when I found him.

MAIN rule of thumb, make sure he will have enough room to flap his wings WITHOUT touching the sides. Most, if not all cages, come with a pull out tray. I put newspapers on mine and just dispose when need be. Some people put a brick in their cage to help keep their claws from getting too long. 

Also, I bought 2 dowel rods that suspend a partial refrigerator grill above the "tray" There is enough room at the back of cage, behind the grill, to put Squeaks' nest basket. I also put in a branch across the other back corner. Squeaks LOVES to STOMP down from branch, dowel rod or grill to the bottom tray when he wants OUT! 

Some have cages on wheels. You really have a wide range of choices. A lot could also depend, as has been mentioned, on how long and often, Coco Pebbles will be allowed out. 

Do check with us about "pigeon proofing" if he flies free. I don't let Dom and Gimie fly in the living room because it's too dangerous. Too many things could be knocked over and broken and too many places they could get behind and not get out. Also, they don't wear diapers. I bought a shower curtain for my bed that works perfectly and a towel over some things on my dresser. So far, so very good! Gimie has also learned to fly back into the cage when exercise time is over. Dom is a clumsy flyer so I just catch him with a towel. 

Hope this helps. You're only bound by your imagination!

Shi


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Don't know when I could get a picture taken, FL...Cindy is my picture "guru" and she posts them for me too.
> 
> Actually, I don't see why Coco Pebbles couldn't go into a cage now. Squeaks started out in his at 30 days old, when I found him.
> 
> ...


Well I already know that during the day, especially when the kids go back to school, Coco Pebbles will have lots of our time, practicly all day. Once the kids get home (and right now during summer) the door opens and shuts non-stop. I'd be too nervous to have Coco Pebbles out. Also on the weekends we aren't home very much. So I guess I should try to look for something in between in size. I'll have to take a look around town and see what I come up with. I'm actually thinking of hitting the thrift stores first, I usually find some pretty good cages once in awhile. Thanks for all the ideas, I think I have a clearer picture of what to look for......I think,lol


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Feather Love,

I've seen the new pictures of Coco Pebbles and he is just adorable. They grow so fast.

I was going to send you a picture of my Jack's cage but the battery in my camera is dead and I now have it charging. If you give me a couple of hours I will post a picture to you.

I bought the cage on EBay and it was very reasonably priced. Including shipping it was only around $45.00. It works real well for Jack. It's easy to move around and very easy to clean.

I put Jack in his cage when he was about 1 month old. Prior to that Jack was in a small dog carrier. Jack spends most of his time out of his cage, except for Night-Night Time and when I have to leave the house. The cage has more than enough room for him to spread his wings,but is still cozy enough for him to feel secure.

While the camera battery is charging, I will try and look up my Ebay records for the User ID of the guy I purchased it from. He was a wholesaler and I know he had plenty of different sizes to choose from.

I'll get back to you later with the pictures.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Hi Feather Love,
> 
> I've seen the new pictures of Coco Pebbles and he is just adorable. They grow so fast.
> 
> ...


$45 thats not bad at all, if you find it on Ebay please let me know so I can check it out. Also can't wait to see the pic of your cage


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi,

I just found the same cage from the same guy on EBay. The item number on EBay is:

310068923998 

I don't know if you're familiar with Ebay, but when you log on just enter the item number in the search and it will give you the full details and pictures. Total cost is now around $48.00.

I will still send you the pictures of my cage with Jack in the cage so you can get a good idea how much space there is.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Here are the pictures of Jack's cage. There is plenty of room in there for him along with his nesting basket, seed & water. I use the spongy, vinyl shelving liners on the botton as I like Jack's feet on a solid ground rather than on the open rongs of the cage. The shelving stuff is easier to clean than having to change newspaper all the time. You just wash it with warm water & dishwashing detergent in the sink and ring it out. It dries in about 15 min. I have three cut to size so there is always a clean liner available. The plastic pull out on the botton really helps catch seeds and is washed very easily. There is a top handel for carrying it around. It is fairly lightweight but still quite sturdy.

I hope this is a good idea for little Coco Pebbles.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Here are the pictures of Jack's cage. There is plenty of room in there for him along with his nesting basket, seed & water. I use the spongy, vinyl shelving liners on the botton as I like Jack's feet on a solid ground rather than on the open rongs of the cage. The shelving stuff is easier to clean than having to change newspaper all the time. You just wash it with warm water & dishwashing detergent in the sink and ring it out. It dries in about 15 min. I have three cut to size so there is always a clean liner available. The plastic pull out on the botton really helps catch seeds and is washed very easily. There is a top handel for carrying it around. It is fairly lightweight but still quite sturdy.
> 
> I hope this is a good idea for little Coco Pebbles.
> 
> ...


Thanks, funny that is the same cage I have my cockatiels in. I'm trying to think if I get another one like it where on earth I'm gonna put it. All my stands are being used and I really don't want to buy a new one. I could put it on the kitchen table but I think my husband would have a few words about that  I could put it on the floor in my livingroom but don't know if that would be a good idea, although we don't have any other pets except birds. I'm curious, although I think I may know the answer, but why don't you have a perch in his cage?


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Jack does not like a round wooden perch. He perches on the top edge of his nesting basket when he is in the cage which is basically only used as sleeping quarters. The rest of the time he has full run of the house. He usually perches on top of the fridge, the chandlier in the dining room or his favorite spots, my shoulder or head. He is spoiled rotten, but we love him to death.

Just a suggestion, since you seem to be limited for space. Could you lower the legs on one of your stands, and stack an identical cage on top??? Just a suggestion.

Please give Coco Pebbles a hug from Jack.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have that cage as well.  Mostly they use it as a "house" out in the aviary but when I have too many inside I pull it in and use. If you have room for a bigger one, that would always be welcome I'm sure, but if not, that one should be fine. My favorite is an old chinchilla cage, with a second half-floor. They seem to love sitting up there, and it's great for newer babies as they can walk up the ramp and feel superior.  I know that feed stores often sell the simple gray wire ones for a pretty cheap price, and they are nice and big. Thrift stores (like you said), garage sales, flea markets, and even "the dumps" have good finds--at our local refuse dumping place they have a little store set aside for all the stuff that is still good. I've found many great cages there for just a few bucks, and after disinfecting them, they're great. 

Cages like this one are nice:

http://www.carrefour-des-animaux.com/images/cage_chinchilla_lrg.jpg

or this one, as they have different plastic shelves you can rearrange and are plastic on the bottom so makes for easy cleaning. I have several of these, some of them stacked double make a great pigeon cage, or even a single one:

http://www.woodcountyohc.com/images/Angel in guinea pig cage.jpg


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Here are the pictures of Jack's cage. There is plenty of room in there for him along with his nesting basket, seed & water. *I use the spongy, vinyl shelving liners on the botton *as I like Jack's feet on a solid ground rather than on the open rongs of the cage. The shelving stuff is easier to clean than having to change newspaper all the time. You just wash it with warm water & dishwashing detergent in the sink and ring it out. It dries in about 15 min. I have three cut to size so there is always a clean liner available. The plastic pull out on the botton really helps catch seeds and is washed very easily. There is a top handel for carrying it around. It is fairly lightweight but still quite sturdy.

I hope this is a good idea for little Coco Pebbles.

Regards,
Louise

Now, THAT is a peachy keen IDEA, Louise!! Why am I using so much "paper!"

Many thanks for the suggestion! Squeaks thanks you too!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Louise and MJ, boy all of those cages are terrific and the price is very reasonable.

Feathered love, whatever cage you select, particularly if it comes from a thrift store, just make sure the "bars" are close enough together that Coco can't get his head through. One of our member's pigeons stuck his head through the bars and twisted it into the next bar. Luckily, he was caught in time with no harm done. Still sends shivers up my spine.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Most pigeons do not prefer the round perches that most cages come supplied with. The easiest thing is to cut about a seven or eight inch piece of 2x4. Sand it well and put it into the cage. They love standing on their perch block and will use it at night. They are easy to wash as well. I don't paint or coat mine with anything. I just use soap and water on the natural wood.

Margaret


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Guh,i'm so frustrated. I drove all over town to today to every thrift store hoping to find a cage for Coco Pebbles. I always see cages at these stores and naturally as soon as I need one , zilch...nadda...zip  Not a single cage to be found. Guess I'll have to start looking at pet stores or craigslist.


----------



## mzannl (Jul 29, 2008)

I found a white pigeon in my backyard yesterday. I have been researching and asking around trying to figure out what to do. t lets you get really close. It does not fly away just walks and flutters close to the ground. I have given it seed and water. It spends the day on my deck and the night on top of my pergola. I was thinking about getting a cage tomorrow and keeping it. But this is all new to me. Other people had told me to keep it outside. I see you all have them inside. How do they fly around, do they make a mess with poop and stuff? I am still trying to talk my boyfriend into it. Thanks for any info you can give me! Melanie


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

mzannl said:


> I found a white pigeon in my backyard yesterday. I have been researching and asking around trying to figure out what to do. t lets you get really close. It does not fly away just walks and flutters close to the ground. I have given it seed and water. It spends the day on my deck and the night on top of my pergola. I was thinking about getting a cage tomorrow and keeping it. But this is all new to me. Other people had told me to keep it outside. I see you all have them inside. How do they fly around, do they make a mess with poop and stuff? I am still trying to talk my boyfriend into it. Thanks for any info you can give me! Melanie


It doesn't fly at all? If that is the case I would at the very least put the pigeon in a cage inside somewhere until you figure out what to do, or else the pigeon will be easy picking for predators. I'm sure others here can give you some better advice, I'm a new pigeon owner to a 3 week old baby so I'm learning myself. As far as poop goes I will be taking care of that problem with a pigeon diaper, to see what I'm talking about you can go to this link http://www.birdwearonline.com/index.html


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> http://www.woodcountyohc.com/images/Angel in guinea pig cage.jpg


Am I freaking out? Is that a dog in the cage?
Please say Yes!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dog crates for smaller dogs work really well also. That's what we used when we were raising the babies. We also took a wooden tomato stake, sanded it, and cut it to the correct length, and slid it in between the bars. They liked this perch as it was square and large enough for them to perch on comfortably. Also, the bottom slides out for easy cleaning. Works great.


----------

